# Diverge A1 sub compact



## LGRider (Jun 29, 2015)

Does anyone have a review or have any experience with the sub compact model? I can find plenty of info the the higher end models but nothing on the bottom model. the only difference I can see is the brakes and the crank.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Not sure which specs you are looking at, but from what I can see on the Spesh web site, the A1 is 8 speed Claris, where the A1 sport is 9 speed Sora. I don't see a reference to a "sub compact" model as such, just the "sport" version of the A1.

That seems to be about the only, but significant, difference.

A1
https://www.specialized.com/au/en-au/bikes/road/diverge-a1-cen/107484

A1 Sport
https://www.specialized.com/au/en-au/bikes/road/diverge-sport-a1-cen/107483


----------



## LGRider (Jun 29, 2015)

Thats because your looking at the AU version of their site. The US market has the A1 Sub compact ($850) as their cheapest model.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

So it is, thought I'd actually got to the US site.
different bikes for different markets makes it very hard to research, found the same when I was looking at a Diverge myself over the last few weeks, hard to know what's what when reading reviews.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

LGRider said:


> Does anyone have a review or have any experience with the sub compact model? I can find plenty of info the the higher end models but nothing on the bottom model. the only difference I can see is the brakes and the crank.


You're correct... the frame is the same as the standard A1, it just uses sub-compact gearing. If you're climbing big, big hills or you're not quite that strong, this may be a good choice.... but if not, the non sub-compact model is probably better.


----------

